
How the Aztecs told History - brandonlc
https://aeon.co/essays/for-the-wanderers-who-became-the-aztecs-history-was-a-chorus-of-voices
======
poormystic
The takeaway for me is that while it might seem convenient to imagine that
events can have a definite description (x) that could be plugged into some
decision-making process... this is not really the case.

